# Bid Opportunity for Retail Chains



## mrothman (Jul 29, 2009)

We are a new member of Plow Site.com and noticed this discussion forum. As a national maintenance organization currently servicing several large retail chains throughout the US we are looking for companies that can deliver exterior services to our customers. If interested in bidding the Wal-Mart and other projects please contact us at [email protected] or call 1-866-258-2109.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I'll be sending an email shortly from " [email protected] "

I'm going to be including PDF files of my company brochures.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

mrothman;790352 said:


> We are a new member of Plow Site.com and noticed this discussion forum. As a national maintenance organization currently servicing several large retail chains throughout the US we are looking for companies that can deliver exterior services to our customers. If interested in bidding the Wal-Mart and other projects please contact us at [email protected] or call 1-866-258-2109.


The # you posted is not valid and www.smssfs.com does not exist. What company are you representing?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;790367 said:


> Interesting....


Indeed. The email went through so we'll see.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

got-h2o;790373 said:


> Indeed. The email went through so we'll see.


Let us know. Did you send the brochures to them?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Camden;790361 said:


> The # you posted is not valid and www.smssfs.com does not exist. What company are you representing?


It will be very interesting to see mrothman's answer to this question.......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

i got an email back......from SMS SMART Facility Services, LLC.

which would be smssfs.......


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you heard of them before??

Too many people jumping in on the national brokering bandwagon.......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope never heard of them before, but I emailed the gentleman who started this post, and got a response, so we''ll see what they have, and where.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have yet to receive a response


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Up here one national is down about 80% from where they were when they bought up the market... Now they are behind at least a half-dozen locally based companys.

SERVICE is where it's at, and the brokers have to constantly replace accounts.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

*Large Transport Corporation Needs Bids Too*

Guys, I work for Central Transport and we also need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

TrevorsLawnCare;799360 said:


> Guys, I work for Central Transport and we also need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trevor


I'm curious - is this what you call "hijacking a thread"?


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

Mick;799381 said:


> I'm curious - is this what you call "hijacking a thread"?


Sure, but also throwing opportunities out there for anyone interested.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

mrothman never came back.....or responded to my email after initial contact was made.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

longae29;799418 said:


> mrothman never came back.....or responded to my email after initial contact was made.


x2.............


----------

